# Can rats eat already dead mealworms?



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I work at a pet store and we got in already dead mealworms,but it's for birds can my rats eat them? I know it's only a treat,but wanted too make sure


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldnt see why they couldnt have them as long as they were packaged dead mealworms and not ones that died on the way there. I much prefer to give my girls live mealworms, Zero wont touch them unless they are wriggling around!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah they are packaged dead already I wanted too try it but I don't think I can watch a may puke myself lol!


----------

